# 1928 Book of Common Prayer



## Coram Deo (Oct 13, 2007)

I know that the 1559 and 1662 books of common prayer were more Reformed and contained very little errist problems....

Does anybody know of the 1928 book of common prayer? What errors does it contain? Anything to watch out for?


----------



## AV1611 (Oct 13, 2007)

thunaer said:


> I know that the 1559 and 1662 books of common prayer were more Reformed and contained very little errist problems....
> 
> Does anybody know of the 1928 book of common prayer? What errors does it contain? Anything to watch out for?



The best resource on the Prayer Book is The Book of Common Prayer and I think you have confused the 1559 and the 1552  In the UK the 1928 was rejected by Parliament (thankfully) as it moved in a more High Anglican direction. 

http://churchsociety.org/churchman/documents/Cman_116_4_Wheaton.pdf
http://www.churchsociety.org/churchman/documents/Cman_116_3_Beckwith.pdf


----------



## travis (Nov 1, 2007)

Are these only available online? Or has anyone reprinted these for purchase?


----------



## JM (Nov 1, 2007)

The Book of Common Prayer

The Online Book of Common Prayer

The On-line Book of Common Prayer (Canadian 1962)

The 1662 Book of Common Prayer Website

Anglicans Online | Books of Common Prayer


----------



## etexas (Nov 1, 2007)

As a former Anglican I can say the 28 points one in a High Church direction.


----------



## AV1611 (Nov 1, 2007)

travis said:


> Are these only available online? Or has anyone reprinted these for purchase?



To what are you refering to?


----------

